# spanish pensioner



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

I am a 62 year old male living in spain. I have private health cover, are not registered with the Social Security system but have an NIE number and a pension from the UK. I have read that the retirement age here in Spain is 62.
Does anyone know if that is correct and if so how can I register here as a pensionista?


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

morlandg said:


> I am a 62 year old male living in spain. I have private health cover, are not registered with the Social Security system but have an NIE number and a pension from the UK. I have read that the retirement age here in Spain is 62.
> Does anyone know if that is correct and if so how can I register here as a pensionista?


I think you will find that the retirement age of 62 applies only to Spanish pensionistas. You are not fully retired until you are 65, as you are British and when your British pension kicks in.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You might be able to get a card for discounts on trains though. It seems the
age for that is 60 ... at least around here. Its well worthwhile as well, 30% on many trips


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You might be able to get a card for discounts on trains though. It seems the
> age for that is 60 ... at least around here. Its well worthwhile as well, 30% on many trips


A little is better than nada.
Do you know where I apply for this card?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

morlandg said:


> A little is better than nada.
> Do you know where I apply for this card?


 
In RENFE offices and (some) travel agencies for 5€. I think you need your certificado de residencia and a photocopy.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In RENFE offices and (some) travel agencies for 5€. I think you need your certificado de residencia and a photocopy.


Yep ... its called a tarjeta dorada


----------

